# Are Minn Kota Endura Max worth the extra $$$?



## Gotem (Feb 21, 2013)

Are the Minn Kota Endura Max worth the extra money over the Endura C2? Does the "digital maximizer" really make that much of a difference? And if anyone has seen the Traxxis, does the one hand stow bracket justify the extra $100 for that model? I'm looking in the 45 lb 12 volt thrust range.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a 50lb c2 on the back of my boat. I don't use it as much as the front motor (pd with maximizer) but I've never run the battery very low at all. I've been out 6 hrs before and never run out. 

As far as the one hand motor I don't know. For me it's just a matter of pulling it up a little and pushing the lever. Pulling it up kind of gets the head out of my way when I'm leaning over to get to the lever plus makes it easier to tilt.

If you were talking front motors I know that I should have spent the extra because the pd motor is a pain stowing. ( for me anyway)


----------



## krawler (Feb 22, 2013)

It really depends on what type of fishing your doing. If you like to troll all day then the digital maximizer can almost double your time on the water. I give you an example, I have a 55lbs endura transom mount, two walmart group 29 batteries and I can troll about 7 hours. This setup requires constant steering and gives me a backache. Now if I use my 55lbs Ipilot pd which has the digital maximizer and the same two Walmart batteries, I can troll up to 12 hours. And the Ipilot is way less work. Record a 2 mile track, set the cruse control at 1.5 mph and just sit back and let it do the driving while I concentrate on fishing.

Happy shopping


You didn't mention what type and size of boat your have? And, are you sure a 45lbs motor is going to be enough?


----------

